# orange algae



## NeroBubbles (Jan 17, 2017)

I have strange orange coloring on the leaves of a plant in my tank and its spreading. My mystery snail looks to be eating it but it just comes back worse if a few days. what is it?


----------



## babyboybetta (Feb 28, 2016)

looks like it could be brown diatom algae, i think it develops due to high phosphates. i had an outbreak of this in my 10 gallon and just scrubbing every time you do a water change seems to do the trick. you just have to keep on top of it.


----------



## NeroBubbles (Jan 17, 2017)

babyboybetta said:


> looks like it could be brown diatom algae, i think it develops due to high phosphates. i had an outbreak of this in my 10 gallon and just scrubbing every time you do a water change seems to do the trick. you just have to keep on top of it.


ok its on my plants and I washed them and it came back two days later its also building up on my glass I'm it off but then its just in my water and I have to change it. thats fine but do I need to pull up my plants each time this happens? I have a snail also will it be ok or help out?


----------



## babyboybetta (Feb 28, 2016)

you don't have to pull out your plants every time you need to scrub them off, you can just rub it off of the leaves with your fingers or with your algae sponge. try scrubbing it whenever you do a water change so you can siphon out all of the floating pieces. upping your water changes should help eliminate it. remember, algae forms from excess nutrients, which isn't always a bad thing unless algae really bothers you.


----------



## NeroBubbles (Jan 17, 2017)

Sounds great, thanks!


----------

